# Updating certificates for Sendmail SSL



## micski (Mar 19, 2014)

What is the correct procedure for updating or replacing the certificates for a FreeBSD Sendmail server with SSL enabled? I tried to replace the certificate files and restart Sendmail. However, nothing changed; the mail clients were still presented with the old certificate upon connecting.


----------

